# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  نقل مباشر وحصري : المريخ vs الخريطيات

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تشكيلة المريخ 
المعز .. مالك .. الريح .. حسن  ضفر .... كوفي .. سالمون .. احمد ابكر الباشا .. عنكبة .. بكري
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*انطلقت المباراة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تابعوا اذاعة هوي السودان
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*بالتوفيق  للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*علي الجمر يا كولا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ياكولا نحن معاك هوى السودان دى خليها لى ناس الداخل
انت شد حيلك معنا ومشكور ومابتقصر
*

----------


## kampbell

*كل المذيعين هلالاب  و ما عندنا بيهم شغله  هناااااااا بس و معك حتي النهايه  يا مبدع
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

الأبيض ضميرك,الدسكو,ezzeo,kampbell,KOLA MOHAMMED,sara saif,ودنورينالناس دى نايمه واللا شنو ؟؟
أصحوا يا هووووووووووى الزعيم لاعب 
*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق للزغيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا كولا ادينا رابط لهوى السودان
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*خروج حسن للاصابة ودخول بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*يازول ما دايرين هوي السودان ولا كتاحة السودان
منتظرنك هنا دة بس خلاص
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*الف سلامه  انشاء الله تكون بسيطه  
 ما ناقصين اي اصابات
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

بالتوفيق للزغيم



بسم الله مالك يا مغربى نحن يادوبنا ابتدينا
*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*بالتوفيق يارب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ارح ياكولا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 22 (22 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

yassirali66,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,محمد سلماوي,مريخابى واعتز+,الأبيض ضميرك,امجد مريخ,السهم الاحمر,باجيو,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,ezzeo,خال عمر,خالد سليمان طه,حفيدة سيده فرح,يوسف محمد,kampbell,KOLA MOHAMMED,merrikh123,MOHAMMED_MS128,ستيفن وورغو+,sara saif,ود الزورات
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

بسم الله مالك يا مغربى نحن يادوبنا ابتدينا



ههههههههههه انت ي الابيض ضميرك صافي زي قلب الرضيع ما مني انا كلو من شالكا من امس كهربتي زايده
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

ههههههههههه انت ي الابيض ضميرك صافي زي قلب الرضيع ما مني انا كلو من شالكا من امس كهربتي زايده



كهربتك برااااااك
الزعيم ده حقوا يدينا حبة نفس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ويييييييين يا كولا ؟؟
*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*الف سلامه  انشاء الله تكون بسيطه  
 ما ناقصين اي اصابات  

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺎ مسهل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله يا مسهل
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كهربتك برااااااكالزعيم ده حقوا يدينا حبة نفس



 هههههه ي ياسر البلد كربتا اليومين دي ف حالة اقتصاد مولعين برانا كل الصفوووه
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*يا جماعة الاذاعة  دي انا اصلو ما لاقيها كل الاذاعات موجودة الا دي ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يا جماعه الاذاعه دى موجوده فى النايلسات
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق إنشاء الله للزعبم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين 
وشهد هذا الشوط اداء متميز من الفريقين واضاع هجوم الفريقين العديد من السوانح السهلة امام المرمي ابرزها فرصة الخريطيات التي اضاعها محمد سلام سلام وفرصة احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*يلا يا راجى ... يلا يا وانقا خت الأسست يا ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*صور من الملعب من الاخ الدكتور عمر
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الفريق  محتاج  مباريات  وديه  كتيره
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بداية الشوط الثاني 
وشهدت الدقيقة الاولي اخطر هجمة للخريطيات اتضمت بالعارضه واخرجها الريح الي تماس
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*بالتوفيق  للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد محمد الحسن علي

*بالتوفيق لمريخنا العالمي بحول الله .. وقوبنا مع أبطالنا الأشاوس الذين شرفونا وهم قدر المسئولية
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هدف اول للخريطيات
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أضربوا اللون كما يقول حسن بسبوسة
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*النتيجه
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*خروج سالمون ودخول راجي وخروج احمد ابكر ودخول مجدي وخروج بكري ودخول ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

* عندي إحساس أن أداء المريخ اليوم باهت و لا علاقة له بأداء الأمس . . . هل هو الغرور أم عدم احترام الخصم أم الإثنان معاً
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الخريطيات يستبدل 10 لاعبين دفعة واحد
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*نسيت ان اذكر بخروج المعز ودخول زغبير مع بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نتمنى الإستفادة من التجربه بصرف النظر عن النتيجه
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عدم احترام الخصم 
اكبر مصيبه 
يقينى ان مريخ اليوم ليس مريخ شالكا
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

 عندي إحساس أن أداء المريخ اليوم باهت و لا علاقة له بأداء الأمس . . . هل هو الغرور أم عدم احترام الخصم أم الإثنان معاً



باحساسك بس حكمت عليهم بالغرور عم الحوشابي
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*شباب ما تنسو انو مباريتين في اقلمن اربعة وعشرين ساعة عشان يتعودعلى ضغط المبارايات وكلها ودية واعداد
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*يجب التعامل مع المبارة  بجديه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*كوﻻ  ماتقول  قوووون
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

باحساسك بس حكمت عليهم بالغرور عم الحوشابي





أنا لم أحكم و إنما تساءلت فقط خوفاً من أن يحدث
*

----------


## alastaz

*لايحلوا ضرب اللون الا عندما نفترس ازرق العرضه شمال
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 40 (40 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,alastaz,مريخابى واعتز,الامير,الجعلي عبد الله,الجوي العالمي,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,العطا على العطا,ابوبكرتاج السر,احمد سليمان احمد,اينرامو,باجيو,elsmani ali,بكري الشفت,ezzeo,glg mo,habashi,خال عمر,خالد محمد الحسن علي,حبيب العجب,حسن بدري,حسن زيادة,حفيدة سيده فرح,يوسف محمد,jdeveloper,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kampbell,mohamed mamoun,mosa2000,ستيفن وورغو,شيبا,sara saif,عبدالمحسن,عزالدين كواب,فوزي سدر,ود الرياض,ود الزورات,طارق عمرابي
*

----------


## mageedy62

*الدقيقة كم والنتيجة كم
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*حبينا كولا وينك
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*لايحلوا ضرب اللون الا عندما نفترس ازرق العرضه شمال
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا  كولا  ما جننتنا  وين  النقل
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*كولا فكاك عكس هوى السودان
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أكتر من نص ساعة مضت و نحن مسطحين و ما عارفين الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هدف ثاني للخريطيات
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معليش يا جماعة مركز مع التصوير والكتابة بالموبايل صعبة
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*كولا كولا دي الكايسنها
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مافي  اي  استهتار  ولا شئ  امس  الفريق  
ادي مباراه  كبيره  امام  فريق  عالمي  ينافس 
علي  اكبر  البطولات العالميه ... 
لاتحملو  اللاعبين  اكبر من طاقتهم  والمباراه  دي
المدرب  يعتبرها  اختبار  للبدلاء  الذين  سيعتمد  
عليهم  الموسم  الجديد  .. بطلو  نقه  واحباط  من هسي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

هدف ثاني للخريطيات





أخخخخخخخخخخخ يا شماتة أبلة ظاظا فينا  . . . بكرة إقولوا ليك دا هو مستوى المريخ الحقيقي و إمكن كمان إقولوا التعادل مع شالكة متفق عليه دا لو ما قالوا الوالي دفع عشان المريخ ما إتهزم
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*نهاية المباراة بفوز الخريطيات بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الكلام ما في الاحباط لكن الخوف من الشماته
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أخخخخخخخخخخخ يا شماتة أبلة ظاظا فينا  . . . بكرة إقولوا ليك دا خو مستوى المريخ الحقيقي و إمكن كمان إقولوا التعادل مع شالكة متفق عليه دا لو ما قالوا الوالي دفع عشان المريخ ما إتهزم




انتو البيقولوا ديل منو ؟

ومالنا بيهم !!!

خليكم في فريقكم وانسوا الناس التانيين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*نقول دي خطة المدرب ليجنب الفريق الغرور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الخساره جات فى وقتها عشان نبطل تطبيل على الفاضى 
دى بتخلى اللاعبين يصحو من الزهو الفاضى 
ونسيب التطبيل هنا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أدينا فكرة عن الأداء عموماً و مستوى اللعيبة 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

الف سلامه  انشاء الله تكون بسيطه  
 ما ناقصين اي اصابات  




برضهم لابسين أزرق إيه حكاية الأزرق دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*آه  يا  زعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يقولوا ما يقولوا المهم التجربة مفيدة وبتدى المدرب فكرة عن اسلوب اللعب ويقارن بين الخطط
ما علينا بما يقولوا عننا المهم الفايدة من التجربة
بكرة محمد سعيد الكاتب الشوم مذا سيكتب
هذا الكتاب مثله ومثل ناس الرشيد
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

انتو البيقولوا ديل منو ؟

ومالنا بيهم !!!

خليكم في فريقكم وانسوا الناس التانيين يا صفوة






حاااااااضر و ينفذ
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يقولوا ما يقولوا المهم التجربة مفيدة وبتدى المدرب فكرة عن اسلوب اللعب ويقارن بين الخطط

ما علينا بما يقولوا عننا المهم الفايدة من التجربة
بكرة محمد سعيد الكاتب الشوم مذا سيكتب
هذا الكتاب مثله ومثل ناس الرشيد



دا   كانب   عارض
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يقولوا ما يقولوا المهم التجربة مفيدة وبتدى المدرب فكرة عن اسلوب اللعب ويقارن بين الخطط
ما علينا بما يقولوا عننا المهم الفايدة من التجربة
بكرة محمد سعيد الكاتب الشوم مذا سيكتب
هذا الكتاب مثله ومثل ناس الرشيد





ما أهو إنت برضو إهتميت بما يقال !!!!!!!
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*انا جيت يا أبيض ضميرك .. مساااء الور لكل الصفوة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*خليهم يمرقو من الوصل الليله !!!
نتيجه صادمه
*

----------


## لعوتة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

خليهم يمرقو من الوصل الليله !!!
نتيجه صادمه



ما عندنا بيهم شغلة

الناس ديل ما بتحرقم هزيمة الا من المريخ والباقي اسبوع ما كتير
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*أضررررررررررررررررب اللووووووووووووون





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					






*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتيجة تكافى العين وشر الحااااسدين .....
نتيجة افضل مما يكون فى الاعداد ....
الزعيم زعيم و الفطيس فطيس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بالرغم من ان كل المباريات ودية اعدادية ولكن كان المطلوب النسق التصاعدى فى برامج المباريات بمعنى كان المطلوب ان تكون مباراة شالكة ختام مباريات المعسكر ... فى النهاية اللاعب السودانى والمشجع بيتأثر كثيرا بكتابات الاعلاميين ونتيجة مباراة اليوم يمكن ان يخصم من رصيد المعسكر
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*لايحلوا ضرب اللون الا عندما نفترس ازرق العرضه شمال
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*[QUOTE=احمد الحلفاوى;788142]بالرغم من ان كل المباريات ودية اعدادية ولكن كان المطلوب النسق التصاعدى فى برامج المباريات بمعنى كان المطلوب ان تكون مباراة شالكة ختام مباريات المعسكر ... فى النهاية اللاعب السودانى والمشجع بيتأثر كثيرا بكتابات الاعلاميين ونتيجة مباراة اليوم يمكن ان يخصم من رصيد المعسكر


أحييك أخ أحمد . . . قصدنا نقول كدا قالوا لينا أطلعوا من البلد !!!!!!!
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياشباب ياحلوين خليكم مطمنين

اولا المباراة ملعوبة بالاحتياطي تقريبا

تاني شي دي تجارب اعدادية واحسن نتغلب في اعدادية 

ولا نتعادل في دورية
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*[QUOTE=الحوشابي;788144]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

بالرغم من ان كل المباريات ودية اعدادية ولكن كان المطلوب النسق التصاعدى فى برامج المباريات بمعنى كان المطلوب ان تكون مباراة شالكة ختام مباريات المعسكر ... فى النهاية اللاعب السودانى والمشجع بيتأثر كثيرا بكتابات الاعلاميين ونتيجة مباراة اليوم يمكن ان يخصم من رصيد المعسكر


أحييك أخ أحمد . . . قصدنا نقول كدا قالوا لينا أطلعوا من البلد !!!!!!!




الحشوابي لو ماشالتك رؤسنا انت جوة ضي العين

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*[QUOTE=حسن زيادة;788147]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					



الحشوابي لو ماشالتك رؤسنا انت جوة ضي العين









تسلم أبوعلي  و الله ما عاتب على حد كلمات وليدة اللحظة و عدت و كلكم حبايب و صفوة الصفوة
*

----------


## ود شندي12

*ربنا أوفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الكوره كم ياكولا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلنا ان هذه المباراة لن تفيد المريخ وبرمجتها غلط
ادى الفريق مباراة كبيرة امس ولن تفيده اي مباراة بعدها ب 24 ساعة
لان التركيز كله انتهى بالامس
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​يا كولا الكوره كم
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عووووووووووووووك الكوره كم يا جماعه
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​يا ناس الزعيم كم
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*الموضوع تمرين ساخن ..
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

​يا ناس الزعيم كم



خسر المريخ المباراة بهدفين نظيفين
*

----------


## سوباوى

*ما عارف الناس دى مستاءه كده من النتيجه دى ليه ؟ يا ناس الخساره فى المباريات الوديه عمرها ما بتقلل من حجم تيم بل بالعكس فوائده جمه .خسارة الخريطيات دى بالذات جات فى وقتها بالظبط بالخصوص بعد مباراة شالكه امس  على الاقل  بعد الفائده الفنيه بتطرد لينا الغرور من قلوب اللعيبه استبشروا خير تيمكم فى الطريق السليم
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ياجماعه هذه المباره دوش فوقان من مباره امس وهذه المباره حتخلى المريخ فى الطريق الصحيح ياخى ريال مدريد طلع من كاس اسبانيا مافى فريق مابخسر والخساره تؤدى للفوز
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*وبعدين يا كولا وانيرامو الله يديكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آدم البزعى
					

وبعدين يا كولا وانيرامو الله يديكم العافية



مغلوبين يا آدم .. من الخرتاية .
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*خليها تكف العين وتفرح الجلافيط لأنهم فاقدين حنان  اقصد كاس 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

خليها تكف العين وتفرح الجلافيط لأنهم فاقدين حنان  اقصد كاس 



ههههههههههههههههه حلوووووووة
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*طيب عقلهم دا مابيشتغل حقيقي والا شنو يا اخي حوشابي --لو الوالي بيدفع -- طيب مايدفع لخريطيات ديل بالمره -- وماكان يدفع لوادي دجلة عشان نطلع غالبين --  

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

تسلم أبوعلي و الله ما عاتب على حد كلمات وليدة اللحظة و عدت و كلكم حبايب و صفوة الصفوة



وتسلم أنت يا حبيب الكل فكل كلمة اتقالت هنا محبة في المريخ وانت أولنا يا حبيب
ما قلت الا الحق وهكذا تعودناك كبير في كل افكارك واقوالك
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بلاي دا كلام دا 
خوفي علي المريخ من بعض ابنائه اما اعداه فهو كفيل بهم
عالم محبطة بشكل
                        	*

----------

